
Gov Calls for Internet Security to Last the Lifetime of a Product - dmmalam
https://www.ispreview.co.uk/index.php/2018/03/gov-calls-internet-security-last-lifetime-product.html
======
bradknowles
So, how can you do that when the government is also demanding that you keep
magic back doors with a master key so that they can unlock anything at any
time of their choosing?

